# do you shave your armpits?



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

More aimed at men than women 

I wear a shirt in the gym rather than vest but whilst squatting earlier I wondered how minging it would be to put my armpits on display. Or would it look worse and girly if shaved?! Not exactly like watching a porno is it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mic8310 said:


> More aimed at men than women
> 
> I wear a shirt in the gym rather than vest but whilst squatting earlier I wondered how minging it would be to put my armpits on display. Or would it look worse and girly if shaved?! Not exactly like watching a porno is it


lol Is this really what you're bothered about I wish my life was that easy lol

Shave them if you want don't if you don't want I doubt anyone who think more or less of you either way!


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

No..Gay as fooooook


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you shave your pubes mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I trim my with my spare beard trimmer, l hate being hairy, unhygienic IMO.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I shave from the neck down - though I leave my forearms because I favour short sleeved shirts at work, and bald forearms look a bit weird.

Does it look girly ? DILLIGAF ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Yes


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> No..Gay as fooooook


And there was me thinking you had to like willies and getting bummed to be gay!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I shave from the neck down - though I leave my forearms because I favour short sleeved shirts at work, and bald forearms look a bit weird.
> 
> Does it look girly ? DILLIGAF ?


So when your shirts off it looks like your wearing ladies dress gloves


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

lukeee said:


> So when your shirts off it looks like your wearing ladies dress gloves


Yeah - but one that needs ironing & is full of walnuts


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Yeah - but one that needs ironing & is full of walnuts


You only wear one glove?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Shave mine too.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Milky said:


> I trim my with my spare beard trimmer, l hate being hairy, unhygienic IMO.


i do this ...just trim them down so there not as bushy .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> And there was me thinking you had to like willies and getting bummed to be gay!


It's a slippery slope mate it starts with over the top man grooming and end's with a cream pie'd anus!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Yeah - but one that needs ironing & is full of walnuts





lukeee said:


> You only wear one glove?


Forget the one glove, I want to know what the f*cking walnuts are! :confused1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> It's a slippery slope mate it starts with over the top man grooming and end's with a cream pie'd anus!


Next thing you guys will be going on about drinking tea makes you gay.

Get a grip people! :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> Forget the one glove, I want to know what the f*cking walnuts are! :confused1:


That was lost on me too lol

I wonder if its like having a posh [email protected]


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i wax everything from neck down


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Next thing you guys will be going on about drinking tea makes you gay.
> 
> *Get a grip people*! :lol:


Tell yourself that next time you go for the razor!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Tell yourself that next time you go for the razor!


Don't use a razor mate, Philips Bodygroom all the way


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

mic8310 said:


> More aimed at men than women
> 
> I wear a shirt in the gym rather than vest but whilst squatting earlier I wondered how minging it would be to put my armpits on display. Or would it look worse and girly if shaved?! Not exactly like watching a porno is it


yes I shave mine as I like to wear a vest in the gym. Don't like bodyhair in general but I have loads like a gorilla...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Really?? Where the hell have real men gone!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Don't use a razor mate, Philips Bodygroom all the way


Lol oh **** then you've already passed the point of no return, was good knowing ya


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> i wax everything from neck down


How long does that take? And how often is it needed?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Really?? Where the hell have real men gone!!


Thank god a voice of reason! Just showed my gf this thread she's still wetting her self at the thought of it.


----------



## Panduh (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm naturally hairy as fu*k, but when I do shave I shave everywhere except my arms (and ****). Feel far more hygienic!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Thank god a voice of reason! Just showed my gf this thread she's still wetting her self at the thought of it.


Do you not even trim your pubes?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

no


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Do you not even trim your pubes?


He's far too much of a man for that gay sh*t! :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> He's far too much of a man for that gay sh*t! :lol:


Nowt wrong with a little grooming, women don't like a bush


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Really?? Where the hell have real men gone!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Nowt wrong with a little grooming, women don't like a bush


that's because the pornographers in america have told them so because young blokes want to fantasize about making love to a prepubescent girl....and of course the proud women have obeyed the command.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

justin case said:


> that's because the pornographers in america have told them so because young blokes want to fantasize about making love to a prepubescent girl....and of course the proud women have obeyed the command.


Really?

I just thought they didn't like picking pubic hair out of their teeth


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I shave everywhere, don't like body hair


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

justin case said:


> that's because the pornographers in america have told them so because young blokes want to fantasize about making love to a prepubescent girl....and of course the proud women have obeyed the command.


Sounds a bit pedoish to me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mey said:


> How long does that take? And how often is it needed?


every 4 weeks and about 1.5 hours .


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep, for gym vest purposes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> that's because the pornographers in america have told them so because young blokes want to fantasize about making love to a prepubescent girl....and of course the proud women have obeyed the command.


Nah mate its about hygene nothing to do with men being peado's, Christ that's some conspiracy theory there !


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

lukeee said:


> That was lost on me too lol


Meh - it made perfect sense in my head.



> I wonder if its like having a posh [email protected]


Never occurred to me - but now you come to mention it...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Really?? Where the hell have real men gone!!


Here Skye, I'm here.... Do you need picture verification?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> that's because the pornographers in america have told them so because young blokes want to fantasize about making love to a prepubescent girl....and of course the proud women have obeyed the command.


I keep hearing this idea in various forms, but there's nothing sinister going on here.

Shaving your naughty bits smells less, is more hygienic & reduces the chafing you can get from marathon sex sessions. These things are important if you make a living shagging on camera.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nah mate its about hygene nothing to do with men being peado's, Christ that's some conspiracy theory there !


history will prove you wrong milky....up until the mid 90s it wasn't an issue, then the pornographers decided that it was and the worlds women followed....it's more hygienic to be with than without.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Surely everyone has to trim there armpits? I trim mine - bald would be a bit far but mine are pretty short most of the time. If i left them it would be horrible!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> history will prove you wrong milky....up until the mid 90s it wasn't an issue, then the pornographers decided that it was and the worlds women followed....it's more hygienic to be with than without.


I thought it was just a fashionable thing, and re the hygene bit, experience tells me its far cleaner without hair down there.

I just really cant accept the fact that most men are turned on by porn because there bits resemble a 12 yr olds, sorry mate, not having it.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Threads like this make me come back to UKM...work really stressing me at the moment and this made me cry with laughter.

General Male grooming I can understand...shaving armpits...Pmsl some of you guys should do standup


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Meh - it made perfect sense in my head.
> 
> Never occurred to me - but now you come to mention it...


Sit on the gloved hand first to deaden it mate :wink:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Trim right down, otherwise can be poking down arms of my T-shirt


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I trim my under arms .when i was competing i did them with veet and they were rearly sore had them waxed the next time half of ipswich could hear me sceaming.

I have my back waxed every six weeks and shave my chest as needed .As my lady trims her below bits i think its only fair i do mine


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I thought it was just a fashionable thing, and re the hygene bit, experience tells me its far cleaner without hair down there.
> 
> I just really cant accept the fact that most men are turned on by porn because there bits resemble a 12 yr olds, sorry mate, not having it.


sorry milky but i'm not going to go there....by your reasoning we should shave our heads and nostrils and every hair sprouting follicle on our bodies in the pursuit of hygiene....can you give me any noted evidence that pertains to women being more susceptible to disease down below than they are when they shave there?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> history will prove you wrong milky....up until the mid 90s it wasn't an issue, then the pornographers decided that it was and the worlds women followed....it's more hygienic to be with than without.


What - they all got together & took a vote on it ?

Shaved bits don't smell as much. Simple as that.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> What - they all got together & took a vote on it ?
> 
> Shaved bits don't smell as much. Simple as that.


so does your head smell?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> What - they all got together & took a vote on it ?
> 
> Shaved bits don't smell as much. Simple as that.


i notice you're no spring chicken yourself so my question to you is?.....how the hell did you survive your teenage years and your 20s and 30s with all these smelly unhygienic women?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> so does your head smell?


My head doesn't spend all day tucked up in a pair of underpants with a couple of sweaty b0110cks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> sorry milky but i'm not going to go there....by your reasoning we should shave our heads and nostrils and every hair sprouting follicle on our bodies in the pursuit of hygiene....can you give me any noted evidence that pertains to women being more susceptible to disease down below than they are when they shave there?


Its not about disease mate its about smell.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope

i rarely bother with my chest either lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> i notice you're no spring chicken yourself so my question to you is?.....how the hell did you survive your teenage years and your 20s and 30s with all these smelly unhygienic women?


ALL them women in my teenage years, 20's & 30's ?

Hahaha - if I told you the truth, you'd just feel sorry for me


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

unhygienic comes from the fact that the groin and underarms are places that have a lot of sweat glands.

The hair provides more insulation which in turn produces more sweat.

The sweat with more to cling onto then reacts with the air and bacteria which produces odour.

Less hair means less insulation which means less sweat and less surface area for the sweat to cling to and in turn less odour.

Ergo shaven/trimmed body hair is more hygienic that the full bush.**

**Providing you're not a dirty f*cker anyway and know how to operate a shower.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> Its not about disease mate its about smell.


lol if your beard smells milky it's because of your mouth hygiene, women don't smell down below if they have a bush or are clean shaven unless they don't keep that area clean.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> I trim my with my spare beard trimmer, l hate being hairy, unhygienic IMO.


This. I find when i trim down with a beardy i sweat much less.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

justin case said:


> lol if your beard smells milky it's because of your mouth hygiene, women don't smell down below if they have a bush or are clean shaven unless they don't keep that area clean.


You seem to have taken this personally Justin lmao

Yes OP I shave my armpits with my beard trimmer. I sweat less like this


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

No mate, my Mrs likes a manly man. Not a dolphin. I trim various bits but smooth armpits ain't for me.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

wax it off!!! only way will last u 6 weeks


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> ...with all these smelly unhygienic women?


Anyway - I never said that women with hairy bits were necessarily smelly or unhygenic. The point I made was that shaving reduces smelliness & chafing - which becomes very important if your job involves spending hours & hours getting jiggy on camera.

I actually think there's something quite nice about burying my face in a clean bush, but when Mrs Eyeswater started shaving her bits, she immediately noticed an improvement in how clean she felt, and how sensitive it all was. Once she started de-fuzzing, she didn't want to grow it back.

This is how the 'fashion' has spread.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Here Skye, I'm here.... Do you need picture verification?


Yes Paul :devil2:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You seem to have taken this personally Justin lmao
> 
> Yes OP I shave my armpits with my beard trimmer. I sweat less like this


no i just got a thing about social engineering, and changing things that have stood the test of time and don't need to be changed....lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> history will prove you wrong milky....up until the mid 90s it wasn't an issue, then the pornographers decided that it was and the worlds women followed....it's more hygienic to be with than without.


And where's your documentation and proof of that. It's utter nonsense. A shaved 40 year old women looks bothering like a girl, but looks like she takes care of herself and any oral efforts are massively more pleasant. One of the most ridiculous statements I've seen yet!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Yes Paul :devil2:


OK, you asked for it. Heres me just heading back from the gym


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Kimball said:


> And where's your documentation and proof of that. It's utter nonsense. A shaved 40 year old women looks bothering like a girl, but looks like she takes care of herself and any oral efforts are massively more pleasant. One of the most ridiculous statements I've seen yet!


are you serious? a shaved 40 year old woman looks absurd, it's so totally unnatural it's a joke..you are speaking from your desire not your heart.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> are you serious? a shaved 40 year old woman looks absurd, it's so totally unnatural it's a joke..you are speaking from your desire not your heart.


Please don't tell me what I'm thinking, it is beyond irritating. And you are talking nonsense so we'll have to disagree. What a very sheltered view view have. I don't know a single women, from 19 to 50 who doesn't shave, and because they want to not because of porn. Just because you have an opinion it doesn't make it every body else's reality.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> OK, you asked for it. Heres me just heading back from the gym


Lol....spoil sport


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Please don't tell me what I'm thinking, it is beyond irritating. And you are talking nonsense so we'll have to disagree. What a very sheltered view view have. I don't know a single women, from 19 to 50 who doesn't shave, and because they want to not because of porn. Just because you have an opinion it doesn't make it every body else's reality.


you are obviously mixing with the wrong type then and have no knowledge of what is happening in the wider world of women's issues...they have turned their backs on being told what to do by men and their opinions about how they should care for their bodies.....the bush is coming back into vogue and that's that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

justin case said:


> are you serious? a shaved 40 year old woman looks absurd, it's so totally unnatural it's a joke..you are speaking from your desire not your heart.


Can u guys leave us women out of it...I thought it was about men shaving arm pits!!!

If 40 yr old women look absurd...I dread to think what u think of a 48 yr old completely waxed, bet it's ridiculous!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Can u guys leave us women out of it...I thought it was about men shaving arm pits!!!
> 
> If 40 yr old women look absurd...I dread to think what u think of a 48 yr old completely waxed, bet it's ridiculous!


a 48 year old should be tarred and feathered and dragged screaming by a team of horses down the local high street while people throw elephant dung over you...lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> are you serious? a shaved 40 year old woman looks absurd, it's so totally unnatural it's a joke..you are speaking from your desire not your heart.


Woah Mate - getting a bit extreme here.

You prefer hairy bits on women - fine. We get it. I prefer women who are curvy rather than athletic - it's personal preference.

But to say any woman over 40 with a shaved fanny looks absurd is just daft. I think my wife looks lovely shaved - and certainly better than the big hairy bush that she'd sport if she left it as nature intended.

And it's no more unnatural than you & me walking around without beards


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If 40 yr old women look absurd...I dread to think what u think of a 48 yr old completely waxed, bet it's ridiculous!


You know we can't make a judgement call like that from a mere description.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Brilliant! Thread started about shaving a mans armpits turns into paedo accusations and women's fannies! :lol:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Woah Mate - getting a bit extreme here.
> 
> You prefer hairy bits on women - fine. We get it. I prefer women who are curvy rather than athletic - it's personal preference.
> 
> ...


yeah right major, and if your wife wore the trousers and she had a thing for bald headed men that old Barnett you are sporting in your avi wouldn't be there any more would it mate?....lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> you are obviously mixing with the wrong type then and have no knowledge of what is happening in the wider world of women's issues...they have turned their backs on being told what to do by men and their opinions about how they should care for their bodies.....the bush is coming back into vogue and that's that.


I'm sure you're knowledge of women's rights is much greater than mine. I hardly know any women and live a very sheltered life and don't even know what I'm thinking.

I bow to your superior knowledge

Oh and by the way I have never even suggested a woman should shave. All of my female friends and acquaintances make their own decisions about their bodies.

You are aware your views are firmly rooted in the women's lib bra burring movement of the 70s I take it


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I'm sure you're knowledge of women's rights is much greater than mine. I hardly know any women and live a very sheltered life and don't even know what I'm thinking.
> 
> I bow to your superior knowledge
> 
> ...


yeah man bring back the 70s...death to the mobile phone...lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

justin case said:


> a 48 year old should be tarred and feathered and dragged screaming by a team of horses down the local high street while people throw elephant dung over you...lol


Arghhhhh nooooo il grow it!! I hate elephant dung it sticks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You know we can't make a judgement call like that from a mere description.


Don't u start with that nopicmalarkey!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

justin case said:


> yeah right major, and if your wife wore the trousers and she had a thing for bald headed men that old Barnett you are sporting in your avi wouldn't be there any more would it mate?....lol


LOL - the 'odd barnet' in my pic was a beret.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Can u guys leave us women out of it...I thought it was about men shaving arm pits!!!
> 
> If 40 yr old women look absurd...I dread to think what u think of a 48 yr old completely waxed, bet it's ridiculous!


They don't look absurd, and not does a 50 year old or a 20 year old, unless your campaigning against paedo fantasies that you secretly harbour yourself.

Then I guess the sight, rather than looking fabulous, is disturbing.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Really?? Where the hell have real men gone!!


Exactly what I was thinking.

I hardly ever shave my face let along the rest of my body.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> LOL - the 'odd barnet' in my pic was a beret.


lol we had a good laugh in this thread mate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I hardly ever shave my face let along the rest of my body.


You must look like a hobo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I hardly ever shave my face let along the rest of my body.


MAN!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Brilliant! Thread started about shaving a mans armpits turns into paedo accusations and women's fannies! :lol:


Haha,

Taking it back on topic I was wondering the same as I keep seeing pics of forums with shaven armpits, and it is gross when they stick out my t shirt, but I can't be bothered with shaving them.. I can barely keep up with my pubes let alone another body part to shave..

I'll have to think on this..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> They don't look absurd, and not does a 50 year old or a 20 year old, unless your campaigning against paedo fantasies that you secretly harbour yourself.
> 
> Then I guess the sight, rather than looking fabulous, is disturbing.


I know this...when I look down and see smooth operator! No campaign here


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

justin case said:


> a 48 year old should be tarred and feathered and dragged screaming by a team of horses down the local high street while people throw elephant dung over you...lol


I rather think a 48 year old woman has the maturity and right to decide to do what every she wants with her body hair. Same goes for all other women.

Will you please stop trying to say you know all about women's issues, as you clearly don't!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I rather think a 48 year old woman has the maturity and right to decide to do what every she wants with her body hair. Same goes for all other women.
> 
> Will you please stop trying to say you know all about women's issues, as you clearly don't!


and there's me thinking i'm on your side.....oh well, and i will most certainly stop trying to say that i know all about womens issues, as i clearly don't...thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

justin case said:


> and there's me thinking i'm on your side.....oh well, and i will most certainly stop trying to say that i know all about womens issues, as i clearly don't...thank you for enlightening me.


Yes that perplexed me too, as you initially stated that women were no long listening to what men wanted, throwing off our shackles (although in this example our waxing strips) and bringing back the bush. I don't think we all received that memo.

Then promptly were extremely dismissive about a 48 year old lady's right to choose her own pubic topiary. Which rather contradicted your previous comment about women have the freedom to do what they want! :lol:

At which point I felt it opportune to step in before you mired everyone else up in your confusion.

Let's forget about feminism and just go for equality.

Everyone should have the right to groom or remove their body hair as they like. All in favour? :thumb:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't u start with that nopicmalarkey!


always worth a try


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> always worth a try


True..gota love a tryer


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes that perplexed me too, as you initially stated that women were no long listening to what men wanted, throwing off our shackles (although in this example our waxing strips) and bringing back the bush. I don't think we all received that memo.
> 
> Then promptly were extremely dismissive about a 48 year old lady's right to choose her own pubic topiary. Which rather contradicted your previous comment about women have the freedom to do what they want! :lol:
> 
> ...


So gym bunny....are u bush tucker? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> So gym bunny....are u bush tucker? :lol:


What does that even mean? :lol:

My topiary arrangement are for my OH to know and that's all.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> What does that even mean? :lol:
> 
> My topiary arrangement are for my OH to know and that's all.


Topiary arrangement lol ...yes and rightly so...take no notice of me I'm far too out spoken !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> So gym bunny....are u bush tucker? :lol:


Love it lolll


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

number 2 them, along with my pubes


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> You must look like a hobo


Nope, just a man, not some metrosexual that spends more time preening himself than his missus does.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

justin case said:


> are you serious? a shaved 40 year old woman looks absurd, it's so totally unnatural it's a joke..you are speaking from your desire not your heart.


This is a completely ridiculous statement. Are you sure you are not also speaking with your desire.

Different people like different things, body aesthetics being one of them. That's why we lift iron. Would you say there is an age limit to that as well? I'm closer to 50 than 45, and there is no way in hell I am going to stop.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mic8310 said:


> More aimed at men than women
> 
> I wear a shirt in the gym rather than vest but whilst squatting earlier I wondered how minging it would be to put my armpits on display. Or would it look worse and girly if shaved?! Not exactly like watching a porno is it


No, nor the pubes.


----------



## Bigh0121 (Jan 4, 2013)

Personal hygiene of course you should shave them, also you won't stink of bo as much ....


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Do you not even trim your pubes?


Keep it tidy, it's a far cry from gay pits though, face yes pubes yes anything else absolutely not


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I've just realised this is page 7! Not sure which is more disturbing you lot of pit shavers of the fact there's a 7 page thread on the subject, only on UKM hey


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I know we all like a groom and I get guys grooming the lower region..but arm pits has blown me..iv never even seen a man with no hair on arm puts!! In the gym today I will be looking ...I'm curious now lol


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

LER said:


> i do this ...just trim them down so there not as bushy .


Ditto:cool2:


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

I shave everything apart from arms and legs......i hate body hair


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yes for hygene reasons like to stay nice and fresh


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yup clean as a whistle on the pitty pitts, upper arms, chest, back (as much as the other half will shave for me) and the small parts!! Hate hair


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with @Smitch, I am a bloke and therefore shave nothing apart from face and hair as I am a baldy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only shave my face, cant see any reason to shave anything else, I do bathe once a month so I got all the other bases of cleanliness covered:lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm assuming anyone who has issue with shaving armpits or trimming pubes has a huge beard and never gets a haircut?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I trim - don't fancy completely shaving as I imagine its itchy as its growing back.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lmfao @ men who dont at least trim theirs..u aint no caveman mate


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

lukeee said:


> That was lost on me too lol
> 
> I wonder if its like having a posh [email protected]


a posh [email protected] to me is where I clean up with tissue at the end instead of the curtains :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'm assuming anyone who has issue with shaving armpits or trimming pubes has a huge beard and never gets a haircut?


Huh? Lost me with that comparison lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

A Posh [email protected] for me is when someone else does it for me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Huh? Lost me with that comparison lol


It's been stated that it's unnatural and unmanly to shave or trim hair. Surely this includes the head?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone get rid of their arm hair!? If so how!? Veet/shave?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

yes i shave my entire body then get in a bath of baby oil so when i get out i look like neo when he gets pulled out of the matrix

do i fuk like i keep my armpits like a french bird nice and hairy like a hippy in a headlock


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milky said:


> I trim my with my spare beard trimmer, l hate being hairy, unhygienic IMO.


Same for me here. 0.5ml trimmed. It's a fcuking breeding ground for bacteria. Can't razor mine as tried once and Jesus the ingrown hairs were agony!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Same for me here. 0.5ml trimmed. It's a fcuking breeding ground for bacteria. Can't razor mine as tried once and Jesus the ingrown hairs were agony!


Tried the shaving route just felt weird.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

totally waxed hed to toe hate body hair on women

hot on men big load of dark hair sooo sexy

but don't like big monobrow


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> I trim my with my spare beard trimmer, l hate being hairy, unhygienic IMO.


x2 hairy armpits are revolting imo even on men,always trim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not a fan of body hair on men or women.

Wax it all off!


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Phillips Bodygroom on my legs

Wet shave my chest, arms and arm pits.

Trim my eyeborws

Pull out any nose hair

And also trim downstairs (and I don't mean in the lounge).

Can't stand hair at all.

Which is good really as I hardly have any left on my head anyway.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Pluck eyesbrows, trim nose hair and stomach/chest and wet shave upper arm fluff. Will be going for a full body wax for summer post tren/test/mast/winny  Dreading crack wax though....


----------

